
Apple hit with lawsuit over the new macbook keyboard - qpleple
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/12/apple-hit-with-lawsuit-over-the-completely-reinvented-macbook-keyboard-it-rolled-out-back-in-2015/
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17054710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17054710)

